# Head for Redick



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No explanation needed. Get the **** done Morey. You don't even need a GED to realize getting rid of Head is the key to a title.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Off-Season Thread


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's the difference? You like white people more?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think Head has peaked already and is not going to improve anymore n his career. With Reddick, at least he could still maybe become what Head is now, and with a potential to become more.

I mean, it really cant hurt.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> What's the difference? You like white people more?


Did you not see Head shoot 7% in the playoffs!?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice idea for both teams.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I do not understand the love for Reddick.

At least you know that Luther can contribute during the regular season. Reddick is a waste of roster space.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> No explanation needed. Get the **** done Morey. *You don't even need a GED to realize getting rid of Head is the key to a title.*


:thinking2: Exaggeration?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I do not understand the love for Reddick.
> 
> At least you know that Luther can contribute during the regular season. Reddick is a waste of roster space.


I have no fascination with Redick whatsoever. Yes Head can contribute, he contributed at least 5 losses last season. Yes it seems like a lateral move, until you realize... HEAD SHOT 7 ****IN PERCENT!!!!! There is no excuse in the world for shooting 7%. Ray Charles could shoot better than that fresh out his grave. Last year's playoffs he wasn't much better. Add that to the fact that somewhere in his brain he thinks he's a point guard. At least with Redick we won't have to worry about him handling the ball and trying to make decisions.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I just think you are placing too much of an emphasis on Head being the reason we lost in the playoffs. Yes he sucked. But that doesn't mean he was the reason we lost.

There's a 7'6 guy who would have helped a heck of a lot more than taking Luther off the court would have.

I am not going to excuse his poor performance, but I can't see that getting Redick will make a difference. 

Redick couldn't even work himself onto the court on a Van Gundy team. At least JVG let Luther play... so at the very least you know that Luther is trying.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I just think you are placing too much of an emphasis on Head being the reason we lost in the playoffs. Yes he sucked. But that doesn't mean he was the reason we lost.
> 
> There's a 7'6 guy who would have helped a heck of a lot more than taking Luther off the court would have.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll be technical.

Head *tries* to play PG. He can't dribble, can't shoot, can't pass. Has no floor vision, can't make any type of pass to Yao. He's a good spot up shooter and that's about it, and in the playoffs his shooting ability disappeared with Mike Tyson's money. 

Redick *will never* try to play PG. Now I don't know if it's Adelman or what(JVG had Head at PG also at times). We all know this. Just because Head will not be handling the ball for us cuts down on TO's and gives us more shots at the basket. Redick is in there to shoot and nothing more. He's not gonna handle, not gonna try to create off the dribble, not gonna try to be a decision maker for the team. And he can run a defender ragged running around a bunch of screens.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Head *tries* to play PG. He can't dribble, can't shoot, can't pass. Has no floor vision, can't make any type of pass to Yao. He's a good spot up shooter and that's about it, and in the playoffs his shooting ability disappeared with Mike Tyson's money.


Head tries to play point guard because that's the position they put him in. 

He isn't a point guard, but circumstances have left him playing that position when he's on the court. When he and Rafer are on the floor together (especially when Yao is there) Luther does much better.

Just because Redick won't try to play PG doesn't mean he will do any better than Luther.

Again, even with your "getting technical" you are placing all the blame of our loss in the Playoffs to Luther, when it's more than just his being on the court.

If you honestly think that if Luther is replaced by Redick next season that is all we need to do to win a championship... we'll, I can't help you, you're delusional.



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Redick *will never* try to play PG. Now I don't know if it's Adelman or what(JVG had Head at PG also at times). Redick is in there to shoot and nothing more. He's not gonna handle, not gonna try to create off the dribble, not gonna try to be a decision maker for the team. And he can run a defender ragged running around a bunch of screens.


We have a player that can do exactly that.. his name is Steve Novak. [sarcasm]He's been so effective for us that I know having a second one of him is definitely worth the trade. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Would Redick even crack our rotation?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I just don't see any point. This is the last trade Morey should even be thinking about.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

From a Magic perspective, I would do it.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

just dumb, at least head can take the ball in the hole and make a lay up once in a while, redick cant, and he's gonna hate it here when he's buries on the bench anyway.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Besides, who doesn't want head? :grin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Besides, who doesn't want head? :grin:


Good Head is better than bad Head (playoff Head)!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Head tries to play point guard because that's the position they put him in.
> 
> He isn't a point guard, but circumstances have left him playing that position when he's on the court. When he and Rafer are on the floor together (especially when Yao is there) Luther does much better.
> 
> ...


You can excuse the exaggeration about the key to a title. I know he isn't the sole reason we lost but good Jesus he was awful. He sure was the worst of the cause.

But still, just the sight of him handling the ball.....
*
We are more likely to use Redick more effectively than Head* whether its 2 or 10min. IMO someone needs their *** kicked for trying to play Head at PG. Novak IMO is an assassin. I would love for him to play about 15min/game for us but he needs to be better at team defense given his complete inability to move his feet on that end. Redick can move his feet on D and is an adequate team defender being a Duke product(though I hate to admit it)

I'd take Novak and Redick on the court at the same time anyday(only if Yao and T-Mac both on the court) and spread that court wide open like stripper legs.

Another thing is I'm the only one who has even proposed a realistic deal unlike those other dumb Pistons deals and that God-awful Laker deal.

My first hope though is to trade Head/#25 to move up(even if it's 2 spots) but given his value we'd have to move down.


----------

